# Something worth reading



## jimmyd (Aug 2, 2013)

Well hello all. This is my first post ever I believe and hopefully it's my most important. I'm going to give you the ending before the rest. It's always easier and always saves you a lot of time. Here is the moral of what this post is going to be a bout. Whatever you put into your body affects everything. I mean food. I mean water. I mean medication. I mean it all.

Now let's go to the beginning. It was back during the beginning of my junior year of high school. I believe that it was the September of 2012. I was the most average person at this point. Like to the point of average that it was weird. There were little worries in my life and anxiety and every other mental disorder were all foreign to me. Lucky me. Then things started to change. A new feeling occurred to me. Feeling down in the dumps. What I believe was my first spell of depression ever. This was foreign to me. Thank God. But at the time I was confused. Why was I getting so sad about almost nothing? It made no sense to me. There was nothing really to be sad about. The only real anxiety was a mild form of social anxiety that I had where I felt like I had the need to over think everything that I said in order to make it perfect. I didn't let it flow out. This didn't bother me much though. The new feeling that I had grew stronger and I started to feel like I was entering a dream like state which seems to be something that mainly only people with this disorder would understand. It was all getting cloudy. My sense of reality was fading. I was entering into an autopilot mode. My emotions were numbing and I was scared. What the fuck is going on is what I asked myself? I was such a happy person just a few months before and I had the ability to feel everything around me. This went on for a little while and I just kind of lived with it. Well not exactly lived but I put up with it. Everyday felt like hell. And then I found this website. That was a relief seeing that there was a name for this and there were other people with the problem. It wasn't a relief to know that other people were suffering but it did feel good that I was not alone. I read so much on the topic. As many or all of you may know there is a lot of negativity on this website. This surely didn't help but I did find a lot of information from people who were recovering and even suffering. A lot of what I saw was that this was caused by anxiety. Anxiety? I always thought that I was the most calm person. Anxiety couldn't have been the issue. But oh boy it was. I learned this after an anxiety attack that I had for the first time ever with no reason at all. It just happened. I started to read up on what the people who recovered had to say about the recovery process. A lot of the answers were having to do with just forgetting about the disorder and distracting yourself. The only thing that I have to say about this is easier said than done. After many attempts of just trying to forget about it and trying herbal supplements that I read up on I heard about something about Candida Albicans. I had no idea what that meant at all but I still took the online test just because why not?

Now it's time to explain what Candida is to those of who who have no idea what I'm talking about. It's a fungus that lives inside of your body naturally. It's a bad guy but it's cool if it sticks around in your digestive system where it mainly lives because the good guys called probiotics hang around. Maybe you've seen them around at a store or maybe you've just heard their name before. My guess is that you totally underestimated how important they are. The natural balance of good to bad bacteria in your gut is 80/20 or 85/15. When you have those numbers everything is great. The odds are that you have a very little chance of having and physical or mental health problems. You're probably saying that that's absurd because you don't know of anybody who is so fortunate. That's because we as Americans eat poor diets and swallow whatever pills that the doctor gives us. Come one. We're all guilty of it.

So you may be wondering how a Candida overgrowth can happen in your very own body. Very simply. You kill your good bacteria which leaves space for the bad bacteria and fungus to grow. How do you kill your good bacteria? Good question. Antibiotics which do indeed do their job of killing the bad bacteria but do just as good of a job at killing the good bacteria. You may be thinking that who cares if the good bacteria dies if the bad bacteria is gone? Again. Good question. This matters because guess what antibiotics don't kill. Maybe you've guessed it. Fungus. What was the name of that fungus again? Oh yeah. Candida. It gets even better. Trust me.

So how does the Candida grow you may ask? Oh my. You're on a roll. Candida feeds off of sugar and whatever hazardous metals and chemicals that you put into your body. Yes. Sugar. That's probably the only part that really caught your eye right now. Think about it. When you eat sugar does it enhance your feelings that you have? Maybe it makes you tired or more zoned out. It could maybe just make you feel less attached to the world. If you can relate then you may have found your answer to the question that you never really asked which is why? The answer may be is that your Candida is releasing the toxins that it does once it is fed.

Yes. Candida releases toxins. Toxins that may create the same effect of being drunk. It can cause depression and anxiety. It can cause physical problems anywhere from fibromyalgia to hormonal imbalances in the body. If you want to see everything that it has been blamed for I would suggest that you go look it up. The list is long and I wouldn't blame you for being skeptical about it but think about this. We are basically machines but the best part about us is that we should adapt. If these were just simple problems as they are made out to be by many than shouldn't we have adapted by now? I believe so but if we think about these things being caused by something that is so toxic to us that we can't easily adapt to it then it makes a lot more sense.

Now here's something that I would like to clear up right now. A lot of mainstream doctors don't accept Candida as a real problem. Many even deny it's existence. Now why may this be? Maybe it's because if the fix to all of these problems is just as simple as taking unnatural sugar out of our diet then maybe they wouldn't be making all of the money that they do and they may be even out of a job. Why isn't there national awareness about this if it's really that big of a problem? Maybe because the pharmaceutical companies who are rolling around in the cash right now don't want to let this out because they'll just be rolling around in the dirt.

Now I don't want you to take my word for this. I want you to experiment. I want you to look up what the Candida Diet is and I want you to read up on it. I want you to start saying no to the antibiotics when your doctors want to force feed them to you. I want you to go out and buy some probiotics. I want you to cleanse your system of all of the toxins in it. I want you to start taking charge of your life and your health. I want you to thrive.

Now you're probably wondering why I'm endorsing this exact thing. It's because of experience. Here is my little Candida timeline. First I took what I believe was 2 rounds of Prednisone the summer right before I started feeling like this. Steroids are also a favorite treat for Candida. Then I got the feelings that I mentioned above. I went to my pediatrician and got diagnosed with anxiety because supposedly it was just a teenager thing. Then I learned about Candida. I read up on it and a lot of what I read made sense. Went to my GP when I turned 18. Got diagnosed with anxiety. Took matters into my own hands and went on the Candida diet. My mental clarity increased a drastic amount with feelings of realness returning. The diet was hard seeing that I could have no sugar at all. Yes. Even fruits. I informed my GP about the diet and luckily enough he is one of the few mainstream doctors who recognizes it as a problem. He put me on an anti fungal called Nystatin. It worked like a charm and my mental clarity went to about 50% to my normal amount. I stopped and I could feel the feelings coming back. I went to an acupuncturist who gave me a very specific food chart of the things that I should and shouldn't eat. Fruits were luckily in the list of things that I could eat now. I've been on the diet and on herbal cleansing supplements to help flush out the Candida. I've been taking probiotics for the past few days to replace the bad bacteria with new friendly bacteria.

I must say. What a difference. The thing that I ask you to do is not to dismiss all of this as crazy and something that just doesn't make sense. When you follow every step to this and do all of your research it makes too much sense. Way too much sense. I've read that 95% of your serotonin is made in your GI system. That means that if you're not eating what you're supposed to it'd make sense why you're feelings this way. I ask you to do your research right away because what else is there that is physical and has the potential of explaining and causing all of your feelings. I know that there are a lot of negative people on here. No wonder why. They're probably the ones who are affected the most by this. Poor souls. Don't listen to them and if you're one of them don't listen to your own negative thoughts. You are not your thoughts but how you react to them. I didn't come up with that. I read it somewhere. I wish I came up with it though. It sounds so smart. I'm not that smart.

What I want you to live this post with is the thought of trial and error. Sitting there is not going to fix anything because if everyone's problem is caused by this it's the worst thing that you can do. I felt like it was my duty to post on here despite all of the negativity and bad memories because if this really is the cure I don't want to keep it secret. Now I'm not making any promises but the past few days that I've been following these strict Candida fighting techniques I've felt the best that I've had since that September of 2012 or whatever sad month that was. So please. Do your research and practice trial and error. I'd like to say this also. If you're one of those people who like to go on posts because you know it all and just try to prove it wrong just because you believe that your own personal experience applies to everyone please don't. You're the kind of people who almost discouraged me from trying to combat my problems. Remember. We're like engines. If you put water into your car that runs off of gasoline you're going to cause problems. Candida Albicans. Your cure may be a Google search away


----------



## valdezz (May 29, 2011)

Candida also grow from having heavy metals in your body, they help detox your body. While sugar consumption is a worry I feel that heavy metal toxicity is far worse, if anyone suspects candida to be an issue, consider heavy metals to be the culprit, not the candida itself.


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

I have a hard time taking something seriously when the only explanation for it's obscurity is the medical community hiding/ignoring it because profit.


----------



## jimmyd (Aug 2, 2013)

Pyrite said:


> I have a hard time taking something seriously when the only explanation for it's obscurity is the medical community hiding/ignoring it because profit.


 Yes. That's also what they said about the Iraq War. Look who's turning out to be wrong. The people who said that about the Iraq War


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

jimmyd said:


> Yes. That's also what they said about the Iraq War. Look who's turning out to be wrong. The people who said that about the Iraq War


Also, their withholding the cure for cancer and other diseases in favor of life long treatment for the sake of profit, and the link between vaccines and autism has been undeniably proven.

Maybe it would be safer to assume that the condition is rare just because it's rare.


----------



## jimmyd (Aug 2, 2013)

Pyrite said:


> Also, their withholding the cure for cancer and other diseases in favor of life long treatment for the sake of profit, and the link between vaccines and autism has been undeniably proven.
> 
> Maybe it would be safer to assume that the condition is rare just because it's rare.


 Now you're catching on! I personally don't believe in vaccines not just for the autism reason but others too but the cancer part is undeniably true. Please do me a favor and do some research. There's quite a few cures to cancer that are quite simple that I've heard of. And I have no idea where you get the idea that candidiasis is rare! It's quite apparent in all of the increasing number of health issues that people have that aren't viruses. Please look around. Do more observing and less listening. You might learn something


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

jimmyd said:


> Now you're catching on! I personally don't believe in vaccines not just for the autism reason but others too but the cancer part is undeniably true. Please do me a favor and do some research. There's quite a few cures to cancer that are quite simple that I've heard of. And I have no idea where you get the idea that candidiasis is rare! It's quite apparent in all of the increasing number of health issues that people have that aren't viruses. Please look around. Do more observing and less listening. You might learn something


I was being sarcastic!

The pharmaceutical companies don't have some sort of strangle hold on the scientific community. If there were some simplistic highly effective cancer cure we would know about it.

And not getting vaccinations is high on the list of stupid things someone can do, any ill effects caused by them are highly rare. Not receiving vaccinations carries some many times more risks then the vaccine it's self.

I looked at the list of this the fungus causes and it reads like the label on a bottle of snake oil! It's held as the cause for every vague symptom a person could possibly experience.


----------



## jimmyd (Aug 2, 2013)

Pyrite said:


> I was being sarcastic!
> 
> The pharmaceutical companies don't have some sort of strangle hold on the scientific community. If there were some simplistic highly effective cancer cure we would know about it.
> 
> ...


 I know you were! I just wanted to make you feel like you were right at least once in this conversation! And you have to be kidding me. You don't think that the pharmaceutical company has any power over that? That's so funny. Who else do you think brings the discovery of new things pertaining to health to the table? I honestly hope that you don't think that the scientists reveal things like that on there own. When was the last time that you saw a commercial for any kind of prescription drug that wasn't affiliated with a pharmaceutical company. Of course they have them by the balls. Do you know who pretty much runs the FDA? Ex holders of high ranking positions in companies such as pharmaceutical companies and food corporations. So when you say that they don't control them they really do. Quite literally. And of course the list is long. When something in your body releases over 70 toxins odds are just an apple a day won't keep a doctor away


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

jimmyd said:


> I know you were! I just wanted to make you feel like you were right at least once in this conversation! And you have to be kidding me. You don't think that the pharmaceutical company has any power over that? That's so funny. Who else do you think brings the discovery of new things pertaining to health to the table? I honestly hope that you don't think that the scientists reveal things like that on there own. When was the last time that you saw a commercial for any kind of prescription drug that wasn't affiliated with a pharmaceutical company. Of course they have them by the balls. Do you know who pretty much runs the FDA? Ex holders of high ranking positions in companies such as pharmaceutical companies and food corporations. So when you say that they don't control them they really do. Quite literally. And of course the list is long. When something in your body releases over 70 toxins odds are just an apple a day won't keep a doctor away


So all of the hundred of thousands of scientific papers that get released every year are irrelevant? Just as much research is done interdependently of corporations as is done with them. And why would a research lab release a drug by themselves? There job is RESEARCH, they don't have the capacity to put anything out to market!

And if the cure already exists, then why are we still pouring billions of dollars into finding a cure? That's a ton of money to blow on keeping up a lie, and with that, the same research is being conducted in damn near every developed nation, so odds are someone away from the influence of the evil corporations would have discovered it!

And everything I just said applies to the damn fungus!

Half the time I read anything about specialized diets there is some conspiracy theory attached that has to try and explain why everyone isn't on the same diet or hasn't heard about what ever obscure condition it treats.


----------



## jimmyd (Aug 2, 2013)

Pyrite said:


> So all of the hundred of thousands of scientific papers that get released every year are irrelevant? Just as much research is done interdependently of corporations as is done with them. And why would a research lab release a drug by themselves? There job is RESEARCH, they don't have the capacity to put anything out to market!
> 
> And if the cure already exists, then why are we still pouring billions of dollars into finding a cure? That's a ton of money to blow on keeping up a lie, and with that, the same research is being conducted in damn near every developed nation, so odds are someone away from the influence of the evil corporations would have discovered it!
> 
> ...


 Oh my. I would like to say thank you for literally proving my first point by saying that they don't have the capacity to put it on the market. Who does? Pharmaceutical companies. Who gives pharmaceutical companies the power to do so? The FDA. Who runs the FDA? Ex members of those very pharmaceutical companies. Now that that point is proven let's go to the next. And who's putting money into finding the cure for cancer? Mainly people like us through charity events and things of that nature. Notice how charities are the main things helping fund the research. We make up the charities. Why the hell do you think that they care about where our money goes? For all we know they can be rolling cigars with $100 bills. There's people who have went to alternative medicine to seek a cure for cancer mainly because the best that mainstream medicine has to offer is nuking your body. Sounds like something mainstream medicine would do. Create 100 other problems while trying to fix one. Notice how I said trying. And those people who went to alternative medicine haven't seemed to be disappointed. I wonder why. Maybe the fact that it actually addresses the underlying issue instead of trying to mask one problem and creating a handful more. And there is no conspiracy. It's called taking a hold of your life in an attempt to make it better. Trial and error. Not sitting around and waiting


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

jimmyd said:


> Oh my. I would like to say thank you for literally proving my first point by saying that they don't have the capacity to put it on the market. Who does? Pharmaceutical companies. Who gives pharmaceutical companies the power to do so? The FDA. Who runs the FDA? Ex members of those very pharmaceutical companies. Now that that point is proven let's go to the next. And who's putting money into finding the cure for cancer? Mainly people like us through charity events and things of that nature. Notice how charities are the main things helping fund the research. We make up the charities. Why the hell do you think that they care about where our money goes? For all we know they can be rolling cigars with $100 bills. There's people who have went to alternative medicine to seek a cure for cancer mainly because the best that mainstream medicine has to offer is nuking your body. Sounds like something mainstream medicine would do. Create 100 other problems while trying to fix one. Notice how I said trying. And those people who went to alternative medicine haven't seemed to be disappointed. I wonder why. Maybe the fact that it actually addresses the underlying issue instead of trying to mask one problem and creating a handful more. And there is no conspiracy. It's called taking a hold of your life in an attempt to make it better. Trial and error. Not sitting around and waiting


Researchers can release information without putting a product to market, you act like the only way we here about the scientific community is through products on the shelf, but that's far from the reality.

And charities aren't the main source of funding, there just the ones you hear about and have the most exposure!

Please, I'd love to hear about all of these wonderful near flawless alternative medicines you keep going on about. Did you ever think the reason you see such high success rates is because you filter out ANY negatives?

If I looked I could find dozens of reports about any of your alternative medicine doing little if anything for people, oh but that wouldn't matter because anything to the contrary of what you believe was fabricated by the evil corporations!

Your just yet another person who sees a copyright as the mark of the devil.


----------



## jimmyd (Aug 2, 2013)

Pyrite said:


> Researchers can release information without putting a product to market, you act like the only way we here about the scientific community is through products on the shelf, but that's far from the reality.
> 
> And charities aren't the main source of funding, there just the ones you hear about and have the most exposure!
> 
> ...


 Oh wow! Can you being the all knowing source of knowledge let me know about somewhere that you've heard about a scientific study that wasn't catered to the masses? That means the news. Social media posts. Science textbooks. I'm going to bet that you can't. If you could you'd probably be a believer in alternative medicine! And to the charity thing I would love to know the other providers of funds to cancer research. And filtering out the negatives? The only negatives that I can see about it are they high prices! Please let me know about all of the positive side effects of your prescription medications that mainstream medicine pushes so much. I'd love to hear about them. Tell me the last time that somebody overdosed on alkaline water. I'd really love to know. And really? I'm sure that you just typed in alternative medicine and went to the largest corporate run sight. If you went on web.md I think that you totally discredited yourself. I wonder what you even typed into the Google search bar. And you're worse than I thought. You trust in corporations and the government. Most people usually just pick one. Well most people who aren't as bottle fed information I guess!


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

jimmyd said:


> Oh wow! Can you being the all knowing source of knowledge let me know about somewhere that you've heard about a scientific study that wasn't catered to the masses? That means the news. Social media posts. Science textbooks. I'm going to bet that you can't. If you could you'd probably be a believer in alternative medicine! And to the charity thing I would love to know the other providers of funds to cancer research. And filtering out the negatives? The only negatives that I can see about it are they high prices! Please let me know about all of the positive side effects of your prescription medications that mainstream medicine pushes so much. I'd love to hear about them. Tell me the last time that somebody overdosed on alkaline water. I'd really love to know. And really? I'm sure that you just typed in alternative medicine and went to the largest corporate run sight. If you went on web.md I think that you totally discredited yourself. I wonder what you even typed into the Google search bar. And you're worse than I thought. You trust in corporations and the government. Most people usually just pick one. Well most people who aren't as bottle fed information I guess!


Summarizing what you just said; any scientific information spread beyond word-of-mouth is automatically tainted and shouldn't be taken seriously.

Cancer research is also funded by private donors and local governments.

The fact that won't admit there are any flaws to alternative medicine beyond the price shows how biased you are. Every treatment has flaws PERIOD.

The positives prescriptions are they undergo extensive testing to make sure they do what they are intended, and on top of that they are highly regulated and monitored to make sure that stays true all the way up to a store shelf.

Alternative remedies are not held up to any regulation, so your just putting blind faith is someone when they say they have an alternative cure. Most of it is either anecdotal or the benefits are overly exaggerated.

The positive side effects of prescriptions is that they WORK.

People only overdose because they didn't follow the given instructions or those instructions were given wrong. You can overdose on literally anything.

And I didn't even bother looking because no matter what I found you would just deny it, so it would be a total waste of effort.

Do you just ignore all the people who die of treatable illnesses because they would only go with some alternative crap? Or even worse, the parents who let there children die because they refused any mainstream treatment.

You know why people aren't dropping dead from small pox and measles, VACCINES. If we never developed them then tuberculosis would still be a frequent killer and we would have kids walking around in braces from polio!

Surely we would have eradicated all of those illnesses if we just stuck with herbs and whatever else qualifies as "alternative"

Did you ever think that any of your little mom & pop alternative care might just be trying to scam desperate people? That happens all the time, not that you would hear about it considering you just ignore that might smear your imaginary utopia.

Whatever this pointless, I'm done.


----------



## jimmyd (Aug 2, 2013)

Pyrite said:


> Summarizing what you just said; any scientific information spread beyond word-of-mouth is automatically tainted and shouldn't be taken seriously.
> 
> Cancer research is also funded by private donors and local governments.
> 
> ...


 Oh my. Why are you done? I'm having fun with this. I just love how blindly follow what people say! That's what I think the utopia is. Not questioning anything just because you are told that it's perfect. And no. That is not what I said. You told me that scientifically discoveries could people without the big corporations and the media telling them. I'm still looking for one more way that that can be done. And oh! Private donors. You mean the insanely rich people who also don't care about us? I'd sure trust them too! You have way too much faith in everything. You're probably that kind of guy who wants the NSA to listen to your phone calls. And sure there are flaws. The only one that I've seen so far is the high price of alternative care! Other than that it's all trial and error. You can argue me until the big nice pharmaceutical company creates a nice miracle pill. You should not trying to be pushing others away who have potential in trying this because I don't see you pushing out any recommendations other than just saying listen to the big companies who create pills that cause 20 more symptoms than it fixes. And of course they are highly regulated! Oh wait. Who's it by again? Ex high ranking officials in those same companies that they're regulating who end up going back with the company to reap more profit. Oh yeah. That seems to make sense now. And why are you trying to play the emotions game now? I would love to have some examples of that happening. Since you're such a learned scholar on the topic who I'm going to guess hasn't tried alternative treatment. And those herbal techniques seemed to be working for the Chinese and other ancient countries who used them! They weren't dying of things such as heart disease and cancer! And valid arguments don't get shut down just because one person objected to it. That seems to be your case right now


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

jimmyd said:


> Oh my. Why are you done? I'm having fun with this. I just love how blindly follow what people say! That's what I think the utopia is. Not questioning anything just because you are told that it's perfect. And no. That is not what I said. You told me that scientifically discoveries could people without the big corporations and the media telling them. I'm still looking for one more way that that can be done. And oh! Private donors. You mean the insanely rich people who also don't care about us? I'd sure trust them too! You have way too much faith in everything. You're probably that kind of guy who wants the NSA to listen to your phone calls. And sure there are flaws. The only one that I've seen so far is the high price of alternative care! Other than that it's all trial and error. You can argue me until the big nice pharmaceutical company creates a nice miracle pill. You should not trying to be pushing others away who have potential in trying this because I don't see you pushing out any recommendations other than just saying listen to the big companies who create pills that cause 20 more symptoms than it fixes. And of course they are highly regulated! Oh wait. Who's it by again? Ex high ranking officials in those same companies that they're regulating who end up going back with the company to reap more profit. Oh yeah. That seems to make sense now. And why are you trying to play the emotions game now? I would love to have some examples of that happening. Since you're such a learned scholar on the topic who I'm going to guess hasn't tried alternative treatment. And those herbal techniques seemed to be working for the Chinese and other ancient countries who used them! They weren't dying of things such as heart disease and cancer! And valid arguments don't get shut down just because one person objected to it. That seems to be your case right now


Your pointless to talk to because no matter what evidence I bring forward or what I say, you're just going to blow it off.

Steve Jobs died because he wasted time trying to do some alternative medicine bullshit for his cancer, but by the time he gave up on it, it was already to late. Not that it was worth mentioning, because you will just look up the one article to the contrary and act like it's the absolute truth.

And the "it's been practiced for thousands of years so it must be good!" mentality is horse shit! And they weren't dying of cancer and heart diseases a thousand years ago because they hardly had any idea what the fuck those were! By that logic no one ever died of infection until recent history because we didn't know bacteria existed until the 1800s.

And they didn't choose herbal remedies because it was superior, they choose them because it was the only option I know a few, like how rhinoceros can cure erectile function, and tiger paws make you better in the bed, so yes, a lot of is just shit straight out of a fairy tail book.

So, in short; you're just another biased asshole naturapathy, or what ever pathy you subscribe to, who thinks they found the cure to all of humanities serious illnesses hanging under everyone nose. So the only "logical" explanation as to why they aren't adopted is the ancient conspiracy theory that modern medicine is trying to keep people perpetually ill and actively make them worse, or even better, that it just doesn't work!

People with your mentality get themselves and others KILLED, when they could very well have lived out a full life.

But you will never allow your self to see that, I'm sure your perfect little world would shatter if you released that the bulk of alternative remedies are scams. I don't even have blind faith in the government or corporations, I know full fucking well what they do that's wrong, I'm just not going to totally demonize something for it's imperfections.

That's a part of your problem, you can't accept that something isn't perfect, so you shunned modern medicine and built your self a fantasy world where alternative medicine is pure and flawless.


----------



## Noooooope (Jun 25, 2014)

What if I developed this from smoking weed once? Does it have anything to do with Candida?? I've always had mild anxiety and still do- so maybe I had a predisposition.


----------



## jimmyd (Aug 2, 2013)

Pyrite said:


> Your pointless to talk to because no matter what evidence I bring forward or what I say, you're just going to blow it off.
> 
> Steve Jobs died because he wasted time trying to do some alternative medicine bullshit for his cancer, but by the time he gave up on it, it was already to late. Not that it was worth mentioning, because you will just look up the one article to the contrary and act like it's the absolute truth.
> 
> ...


 Oh my once again. It's almost like your argument is just based off of your own personal opinion and whatever garbage that those on top want you to believe in! Isn't quite a coincidence that one of the most prominent people in the modern world died due to the fault of natural medicine? I would say so. If he were such a genius wouldn't he have went with the clearly more effective strategy of mainstream medicine? I believe so. It's a little suspicious that he dies supposedly to the fault of alternative medicine and it gets demonized because of it. Take off your rose colored glasses and open your eyes. It's all connected. It was most likely an attempt to drive people away because it killed such an important person. Well allegedly killed at least! And people can't die of cancer and heart disease if they're not real? Ok. So by that logic we're all going to forget that cancer is a thing and that'll be the cure. People weren't dying of those things because they didn't put objects into their bodies that didn't belong. Such as the unnatural things that our food contains and especially prescription drugs. Infectious diseases were the leading cause of death at the time. Not cancer and heart disease. And oh boy. The wonders that mainstream medicine did for me. Killed my system and allowed for a fungal overgrowth. Please put 2 and 2 together. And I'm not the one living in the perfect world here. I'm living in reality. I'm looking around me and seeing the things that smacking us right in the face. But keep on shoveling antibiotics down your throat and see how long and healthily you will live. Keep on throwing unnatural substances into your system. I promise. It'll do such good. It's clearly working for you right now! You should be afraid of thinking outside of the box because this box is so perfect isn't it? They say that people like me stall advancement but it's people like you who have the false definition of advancement


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

People like you are such a waist of time. I give you evidence that alternative medicine isn't flawless, and you flat out dismiss it as part of the conspiracy.

I could pour evidence into this and none of it would penetrate your warped mind.


----------



## jimmyd (Aug 2, 2013)

Pyrite said:


> People like you are such a waist of time. I give you evidence that alternative medicine isn't flawless, and you flat out dismiss it as part of the conspiracy.
> 
> I could pour evidence into this and none of it would penetrate your warped mind.


 You've literally given me no evidence! The only thing that you said was about Steve Jobs and then you started to pull out sob stories about children dying. You've given me nothing factual to work with. Nothing. Not a single thing. You're mind is such property of the mainstream ways that you deny things before you even try them because Big Brother tells you not to. Keep on listening to what the fat cats have to say and I'll continue with what's working for me


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

jimmyd said:


> You've literally given me no evidence! The only thing that you said was about Steve Jobs and then you started to pull out sob stories about children dying. You've given me nothing factual to work with. Nothing. Not a single thing. You're mind is such property of the mainstream ways that you deny things before you even try them because Big Brother tells you not to. Keep on listening to what the fat cats have to say and I'll continue with what's working for me


Because I'm not going to waste my time trying.

Why should I take however many hours to dig up a bunch of articles when you'll just say "that's what corporations WANT you to think!" or "They just needed to try some OTHER alternative medicine"

No matter what I put forward you'll deny it.


----------



## half-life (Aug 15, 2012)

jimmyd said:


> Your cure may be a Google search away


This belief is a driving force for a LOT of hypochondria, LOL


----------



## mlphilli (Jul 20, 2014)

Pyrite said:


> So all of the hundred of thousands of scientific papers that get released every year are irrelevant? Just as much research is done interdependently of corporations as is done with them. And why would a research lab release a drug by themselves? There job is RESEARCH, they don't have the capacity to put anything out to market!
> 
> And if the cure already exists, then why are we still pouring billions of dollars into finding a cure? That's a ton of money to blow on keeping up a lie, and with that, the same research is being conducted in damn near every developed nation, so odds are someone away from the influence of the evil corporations would have discovered it!
> 
> ...


Of course everyone should be vaccinated and of course there's no vast conspiracy to hide a cure for cancer. (Big Pharma does have quite an influence on the FDA and what types of research get funded, but that's another story.) However: you can separate the conspiracy theories from the health theories. Out-of-whack microbiomes are associated with many health problems, and we're really only beginning to understand the gut-brain axis that means that what's in your digestive tract can influence how your brain works. The idea that over-consumption of sugar might cause cognitive problems is not crazy. That doesn't mean it's necessarily causing your specific problems, but it's an easy experiment to do on yourself! (OK, it's a simple experiment to do. IME, cutting out sugar is not easy.)

The same could be said for other specific diets that individuals promote: most of these diets -- or some of them, I obviously don't have a percentage -- have some medical logic behind them, even if they haven't been proven in large studies. Those studies are notoriously difficult to conduct, and what makes them even harder is that there are individual variations in metabolism which may affect some of these things. The bottom line being -- if you're suffering from a condition that might be caused in part by what you eat, I wouldn't wait for the big studies to come in. What works for one person might not work for you. But trying a variety of reasonable diets (meaning those that remove some foods while still maintaining a healthy supply of calories, fats, protein, and vitamins), and seeing how they make you feel, is something you can do right now. Maybe none of them will work for you. But you don't know yet.


----------

